# Lowndes County



## Ryan014 (Nov 4, 2011)

How are the bucks moving in the area? Ive Got about 5 bucks on Camera. Ive Seen 3 of the smaller bucks. The 2 shooters havent shown up yet. Lots of does in the food plots. Not to mention all the acorns. But one of the bigger bucks we had on cam the past two years, a neighbor to the property found him dead 20 yards from his stand opening day...  Scrapes are showing up everywhere every little tree around my food plots have rubs.  Tinks 69 will definitely bring in a variety of young bucks, But the old timers know the tricks from over the years... Im mixing it up on them this year. Im going after 1 buck in particular In a new area. Havent been in there yet this season. But I will move in there the next couple weeks until something happens... Good luck to everyone Ill post as The season progresses! 






This is the one Im after....






Heres one of the others...


----------



## creekhunter (Nov 19, 2011)

Hi Ryan:

We killed two 8-points last Saturday morning around 9:00 am. One was pretty nice and I should have let the other grow another year. They have been chasing. I went this afternoon for the last couple of hours and didn't see anything, but it was HOT and they may have winded me. Do you hunt South or North Lowndes? Good luck!


----------



## Porterhouse (Nov 21, 2011)

Alot of small bucks chasing on the south end this weekend.


----------



## Ryan014 (Dec 5, 2011)

The past 3 weeks were phenomenal... I saw every buck I have gotten on camera.. Even my biggest buck was still chasing yesterday... I killed an 8 point chasing on november 18. The rut is just about to wind up. We harvested a few does as well. I think these big bucks still rambling around will be on a binge for some good food plots and corn now to regain some weight... I hunt south lowndes.... Not to far from dasher...







He is the same deer in one of the previous pictures...




creekhunter said:


> Hi Ryan:
> 
> We killed two 8-points last Saturday morning around 9:00 am. One was pretty nice and I should have let the other grow another year. They have been chasing. I went this afternoon for the last couple of hours and didn't see anything, but it was HOT and they may have winded me. Do you hunt South or North Lowndes? Good luck!


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 5, 2011)

Glad you've seen so many bucks. Did you shoot the one you were out to get?







Ryan014 said:


> The past 3 weeks were phenomenal... I saw every buck I have gotten on camera.. Even my biggest buck was still chasing yesterday... I killed an 8 point chasing on november 18. The rut is just about to wind up. We harvested a few does as well. I think these big bucks still rambling around will be on a binge for some good food plots and corn now to regain some weight... I hunt south lowndes.... Not to far from dasher...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan014 (Dec 5, 2011)

I got my number 2 buck. He couldve grown for another year but he was good enough for me.. lol. But my biggest one is still out there. I seen him Friday morning still chasing but he had lost a lot of weight. So maybe in the next couple weeks something good will happen with him. However my buddy that hunts a few minutes away from there killed a 10 point in the 130s this morning. Really nice deer. He was still chasing also.


----------



## creekhunter (Dec 6, 2011)

That's great. I'm shocked that your bucks are still chasing. I haven't been able to hunt for the last couple of weeks. I would have thought the chase would be over by now. Guess this crazy weather has them mixed-up. 



Ryan014 said:


> I got my number 2 buck. He couldve grown for another year but he was good enough for me.. lol. But my biggest one is still out there. I seen him Friday morning still chasing but he had lost a lot of weight. So maybe in the next couple weeks something good will happen with him. However my buddy that hunts a few minutes away from there killed a 10 point in the 130s this morning. Really nice deer. He was still chasing also.


----------



## Ryan014 (Dec 6, 2011)

Yea its hard to believe were into the 80s In December. could be the hottest winter yet. It should all be to a hault this week though. Where are you hunting at in lowndes?


----------



## Ryan014 (Dec 6, 2011)

Found out just a little while ago That my property I have hunted for the past few years will be sold in January. I Have managed it and everything for it to be taken out. ;( Does any of you guys know where I can find some private land or even some decent clubs to try to get into. Any help on where to go or who to call Will help me.,.. Thanks Ryan.


----------

